# create the theme song of the avatar above you



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 30, 2014)

Like the theme song of the user above in the forum games section I decided that as musicians we take that forum game one bit higher making this.

Rules:
you are to create a short theme song of the user above you. The songs can be as long as you like but is recommended to be short (15 secounds long minimum. Recommended time around 30 secs).
The idea of doing this is to just practice your skills a little. The song doesn't have to be a great quality compared to other pieces of work, remember this is just for fun so go wild.

The song also doesn't need to be original either, you could do a beetles song if you wish as long as its you who creates it.

So lets begin


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15122989/

I think I missed.


----------



## grigs (Dec 2, 2014)

Hope you like it!(*Yay for first FA submission*)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15135417/


----------



## missprint (Jan 26, 2015)

grigs said:


> Hope you like it!(*Yay for first FA submission*)
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15135417/




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15578640/

for grigs


----------



## missprint (Jul 21, 2015)

BOOO!


----------



## Bodie_Z (Jul 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Hey, I can actually do this one!
> 
> Here it is:



That was a decent effort, but I think this captures missprint's avatar a bit more appropriately :V

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY7UK-6aaNA


----------

